# [solved] Bitte um Anleitung fürs Netzwerk

## Karlssontje

Ja, ich hätte gerne eine Anleitung was ich zu tun habe (bei der nächsten Installation), um das Internet zum Laufen zu bekommen. Ich habe mir die Anleitung zur Installation des Netzwerks durchgelesen aber da ich keinen Schimmer habe was ich brauche oder was nicht verstehe ich sie nicht. Ich möchte gerne wissen, was ich zu installieren habe (bei einer Installation von einer Live CD aus) damit sich das System nach dem reboot selbst mit dem Internet verbindet und die IP Adresse empfängt. Ich habe nicht immer die gleiche sondern sie wird mir automatisch zugewiesen. (Ich muss den Rechner also nur einstecken und schon habe ich Internet)

Bei der letzten Installation bin ich wie auch schon zuvor nach Handbuch vorgegangen und nach dem reboot hatte ich kein Internet, ein "emerge --sync" brachte also folgende Meldung mit sich:

[img]http://thumbs.picr.de/14459895kt.jpg[/img]

Ein "ping" bringt dann wie auf dem Bild zu sehen die Meldung: "unknown host"

Ich habe auch ein Handbuch von Gunar Wrobel durchgeackert aber wie gesagt, ich habe keinen Schimmer von meinem Netzwerk und weiss daher nicht, was ich brauche und wo wie eintragen muss damit der Rechner die IP bezieht und das Internet läuft. 

Ich bin vor rund 6 Jahren zu Linux gekommen und habe mit Gentoo begonnen das mir damals ein ehemaliger Kollege eingerichtet hat. Dann irgendwann habe ich es durch andere Distris (Arch, Ubuntu und nun Mint) ersetzt weil die Systempflege relativ aufwendig ist. Als ich vor einem Monat dann das Handbuch "Gentoo Linux" von eben G. Wrobel erworben habe dachte ich mir, also los, versuchste es nochmals aber ich scheitere immer wieder am Netzwerk und das nun bei der 2. Installation. Bei der ersten gab es einen Fehler wegen eines nicht vollständig entpackten Portages (wobei wie ich jetzt vermute das Quellarchiv schon nicht vollständig war) und da dachte ich, besser nochmals installieren. Glücklicherweise kann ich mir mit einer 2. Festplatte behelfen aber bei der nächsten Installation will ich es direkt auf die richtige Platte schreiben also bitte helft mir.

Vielen Dank schon jetzt an dieser Stelle.Last edited by Karlssontje on Fri May 17, 2013 5:40 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Es wäre jetzt vor allem interessant gewesen zu wissen, welche Hardware Du hast und ob Dein Kernel diese Hardware schon unterstützt.

Und eine nächste Installation muss es nicht geben, wenn Du die alte noch hast ... das Netzwerk lässt sich jederzeit nachträglich einrichten, auch wenn die aktuelle Installation nicht von alleine ans Netz kommt.

Und falls Du von alleine ins chroot auf Deiner Installation 'lischi' kommst, zeige uns dochmal die Ausgabe von 'ifconfig -a'.

Viel Erfolg und nicht locker lassen  :Smile: 

----------

## Karlssontje

Meine Hardware wurde problemlos mit der LiveCD 2007 und 2011 erkannt und zum Laufen gebracht. 

Die letzte Installation habe ich nicht mehr weil ich den "Super" Installer ausprobiert habe der auf der 2007er Version drauf ist und der 3 mal hintereinander abgestürzt ist.

Aber mal soviel, meine Hardware ist ein Dell Dimension 5150, ca. 4 Jahre alt aber mit nvidia Grafikkarte. Beide CD's haben selbst die drahtlose Logitech Tastatur und Maus (K520, M310) unterstützt die ich relativ neu dazu habe. Ansonsten ist der PC unverändert. 

ifconfig (Linux Mint System) gibt folgendes aus:

lischis-pc lischi # ifconfig -a

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:13:72:e3:32:61  

          inet Adresse:192.168.1.36  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          inet6-Adresse: 2a02:1205:501b:6af0:213:72ff:fee3:3261/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Global

          inet6-Adresse: fe80::213:72ff:fee3:3261/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1

          RX packets:182317 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:105814 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 

          RX bytes:241071718 (229.9 MiB)  TX bytes:13727969 (13.0 MiB)

lo        Link encap:Lokale Schleife  

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          inet6-Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metrik:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0 

          RX bytes:1104 (1.0 KiB)  TX bytes:1104 (1.0 KiB)

Wenn Du daraus schlau wirst dann Chapoo (oder wie man das schreibt)   :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Interessant, dass es kein eth0 gibt … was sagt route? Ich gehe ja mal davon aus, dass du einen Router benutzt und dich nicht direkt mit dem Internet verbindest, oder?

----------

## Karlssontje

Ich vermute dass das Modem welches ich in die Wand stöpsle und von woher ich dann das Internet bekomme schon ein Router ist. Es gibt mir Kabelgebundes wie auch Kabelloses Internet wobei ich mich Kabelgebunden verbinde.

lischis-pc lischi # route

Kernel-IP-Routentabelle

Ziel                  Router             Genmask             Flags   Metric    Ref    Use Iface

default            192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0                UG       0              0        0     eth1

192.168.1.0    *                       255.255.255.0   U          0              0        0     eth1

Hey, vielleicht bin ich ja doch nicht ganz so blöd wie ich aussehe und es liegt daran, dass ich anstelle von config_eth1="dhcp" eben wie im Handbuch config_eth0="dhcp" geschrieben habe?

----------

## bell

Lösche mal die Datei /etc/udev/rules.d/*persistent-net.rules . Diese ist inzwischen obsolete. Damit wird Deine Netzwerkkarte wieder eth0 und alles ist wieder gut. 

Tipp: Installiere auch sys-apps/ifplugd . Damit wird die Verbindung jedes mal neu aufgebaut wenn Du das Kabel trennst und wieder einsteckst. Beim Booten wird die Netzwerk-Konfiguration parallel ausgeführt so dass der Boot-Vorgang beschleunigt wird.

----------

## Karlssontje

Bei der Installation von Gentoo wird die Datei "*persistent-net.rules" angelegt oder was? Ich habe bisher alle Angaben aus einem laufenden Linux Mint System heraus gemacht. Die Datei heisst dort "70-persistent-net.rules" und da steht folgendes drin:

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program, run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single

# line, and change only the value of the NAME= key.

# PCI device 0x1022:0x2000 (pcnet32)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="08:00:27:c0:63:4a", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:03:08.0 (e100)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:13:72:e3:32:61", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"

----------

## l3u

 *Karlssontje wrote:*   

> und es liegt daran, dass ich anstelle von config_eth1="dhcp" eben wie im Handbuch config_eth0="dhcp" geschrieben habe?

 

Also laut ifconfig gibt’s bei dir kein eth0. Könnte also durchaus daran liegen. Probier doch mal, dhcp manuell zu starten. dhclient eth1 oder dhcp eth1 oder sowas (ich hab das hier grad nicht greifbar).

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Karlssontje wrote:*   

> Die letzte Installation habe ich nicht mehr weil ich den "Super" Installer ausprobiert habe der auf der 2007er Version drauf ist und der 3 mal hintereinander abgestürzt ist.

 

Ergänzend möchte ich behaupten, dass Dir der Installer hier einen Gefallen getan hat.  :Smile: 

Gentoo ist click-Installer auf die Platte zu bannen, dürfte unterm Strich keine gute Idee sein.

----------

## l3u

Überhaupt würde ich Gentoo eher mit Knoppix oder mit Grml oder sowas installieren. Die können Live-CDs besser *duck*

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo Karlssontje,

es ist nicht klar woher dein Problem kommt. Fest steht du hast kein Netzwerk. Vielleicht fehlt der Eintrag in /etc/resolv.conf. Dann haben wir keine Information über dein System. Ich gehe davon aus das du aus einem chroot der Live CD heraus operierst. Hat diese ein funktionierendes Netzwerk? Hast du dein Gentoo schon gebootet? Wenn ja hat vielleicht dein Gentoo nicht die richtigen Treiber im Kernel... wobei:

So ein Problem kann ein Treiber-Problem sein, hier aber auszuschließen weil du ja ein Netzwerkdevice angezeigt bekommst.

Mein Tipp: Anleitungen auch mal quer Lesen. Das kann aber auch zur Fehlerquelle werden wenn man etwas mischt weil man etwas nicht genau verstanden hat. Führt aber in den meisten Fällen dazu das man etwas besser versteht. Mach dich mit den Werkzeugen vertraut hier: (ifconfig, route, ping ..) und den Möglichkeiten wie man eine Netzwerkverbindung herstellen kann.

Denn je nachdem wie du Internet bekommst (von einem anderen Router über ein DSL-Modem.. WLAN) sind diese Probleme vielschichtig. In deinem Fall ist es bestimmt etwas triviales. Was lediglich bedeutet das das Problem schnell gelöst ist ich möchte dir an keiner Seite mangelnde Recherche oder fehlende Motivation unterstellen.

Das es jetzt eth0 statt eth1 ist, würde nur eine Rolle spielen wenn du zwei Karten hast und dir sicher sein kannst das eth0 das Kabel mit dem Internet ist. Dennoch solltest du dir sicher sein welche Karte du benutzt und für dein Netzwerk/Internet-Zugang konfigurieren möchtest.

Namensauflösung-Test:

Ping mal deinen Router an.

```
$ ping  192.168.1.1
```

Und schau ob der dir Antwortet (um heraus zu finden ob der Treiber geladen ist, dein Lokales Netzwerk Konfiguriert, das Netzwerkkabel eingesteckt ist..).

Wenn das geht Probiere einen Computer im Internet anzupingen in diesem Beispiel gmx.de:

```
$ ping 213.165.65.50
```

Wenn 213.165.65.50 antwortet hast du quasi Internet aber keine Namensauflösung. Genau das vermute ich. Entweder hast du aus deiner Live-CD heraus etwas falsch gemacht und den Eintrag nicht kopiert, vielleicht den Eintrag der Live-CD nicht in dein Gentoo-Chroot übernommen...

Ja ich verfolge hier einen anderen Ansatz, den der manuellen Konfiguration. Ein DHCP Eintrag bringt dich zwar auch weiter, musst aber das Netzwerk neu starten oder halt dhcp verwenden was aber eigentlich automatisch Erfolgen sollte wenn keine Konfiguration vorliegt.

Mit der manuellen Einrichtung bist du zumindest im Stande ein Netzwerk zu konfigurieren wenn DHCP aus irgendeinem Grund nicht geht oder verfügbar ist. Schau doch einfach mal ins umfangreichere Handbuch: Gentoo Handbuch x86 - Abschnitt Netzwerk

Deine Installation ist noch kein Produktiv System oder? Du möchtest das zwar erreichen aber es Dient doch aktuell dem Studienzweck "Sich mit Gentoo" vertraut zu machen oder?

Für uns ist deine Situation am System schwer einzuschätzen da wir den Zustand deines Systems nicht kenne beziehungsweise die Anleitung nicht kennen. Arbeitest du aus einem Chroot  deiner zukünftigen Gentoo Installation heraus oder von einer Live-CD/Windows/Virtuellen-Box?

Noch viel Erfolg mit deinem Vorhaben und Spaß an der Technik.

----------

## Karlssontje

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Deine Installation ist noch kein Produktiv System oder? Du möchtest das zwar erreichen aber es Dient doch aktuell dem Studienzweck "Sich mit Gentoo" vertraut zu machen oder?

 

Bisher diente es noch dem Studium, ja, aber langsam würde ich es gerne richtig installieren denn dauernd die Festplatten im PC austauschen und umstecken kann es nicht sein.

 *Quote:*   

> Für uns ist deine Situation am System schwer einzuschätzen da wir den Zustand deines Systems nicht kenne beziehungsweise die Anleitung nicht kennen. Arbeitest du aus einem Chroot  deiner zukünftigen Gentoo Installation heraus oder von einer Live-CD/Windows/Virtuellen-Box?

 

Ich habe eine Festplatte auf welcher ich bisher 3 mal erfolglos versucht habe Gentoo zu installieren. Dort drauf gibt es 3 Partitionen (2 System und 1 /home). Auf der ersten Partition habe ich Gentoo welches nicht läuft, auf der zweiten Linux Mint um die Installation durchzuführen und dann eben /home für Gentoo. Auf der 2. Festplatte welche ich momentan im PC habe habe ich insgesamt 4 Partitionen. Die erste ist eine verstaubte Windows, auf der 2. habe ich Linux Mint um meine Bankangelegenheiten zu erledigen und die dritte ist wiederum Linux Mint für den alltäglichen Gebrauch woraus ich jetzt oder  auch gestern schon gerade geschrieben habe. Die 4. ist eine /home Partition für das alltägliche Mint. Das alltägliche Mint mit der dazugehörigen 7home Partition soll demnächst mal Gentoo weichen wenn ich sicher bin, dass es klappt aber momentan bin ich davon noch relativ weit entfernt. Die Installationen habe ich immer mit dem offiziellen Handbuch in Deutsch oder Englisch durchgeführt und weil manches schwammig und/oder nur für absolute IT Vollprofis geschrieben ist gelegentlich auch mit dem Handbuch von Gunnar Wrobel. Dann habe ich noch eines von Tobias Scherbaum aber da steht in ca. das gleiche drin. Internet hatte ich in der chroot Umgebung aber nach dem Neustart eben nicht mehr. Der Kernel ist ein genkernel mit "genkernel all" kompiliert weil ich zuerst mal einen Kernel haben will der läuft bevor ich mir selbst einen bastle.

Ich kann ja mal zusammenfassen was ich installiert habe:

- Befehlsauflistung  2.4: Setzen des Hostnamens  >  # nano -w /etc/conf.d/hostname

- Befehlsauflistung  2.10: Automatisch eine IP-Adresse für eth0 erhalten  >  config_eth0="dhcp"

- Befehlsauflistung  2.11: net.eth0 dem Runlevel default hinzufügen  >  # cd /etc/init.d  >  # ln -s net.lo net.eth0  >  # rc-update add net.eth0 default

Brauche ich "pcmciautils"? Ich weiss nicht was das ist. Ich denke ich habe nichts vergessen denn wie gesagt, ich weiss nicht was ich von der Beschreibung ausschliesslich fürs Internet brauche und welche Dinge, wenn ich noch 3 andere PC und 2 verschiedene Drucker beispielsweise in einem Firmennetzwerk hätte. Ich habe ein Modem, einen PC (über Kabel angeschlossen) und einen Drucker (über USB angeschlossen aber den über Gentoo zu benutzen träume ich noch von) 

Im Moment habe ich einfach wenig Lust wieder eine Installation zu machen und dann wieder gleich weit zu sein wie am Anfang. Wenn das Umstecken der Festplatten nicht wäre, könnte ich ja noch einigermassen mit leben aber andauernd eine Festplatte ein- und ausbauen ist vermutlich nicht gerade Funktions förderlich. Die Installation bekomme ich in 2 Stunden hin aber das ist ja erst der Anfang. Dann kommen noch ein Wochenende für den Desktop und andere unbedingt nötige tools hinzu. Mein Rechner ist nicht gerade der langsamste aber es gibt sicherlich auch schnellere und dann will ich mich erstmal ein wenig einarbeiten. Von einer anderen Page habe ich eine make.conf genommen und wollte durch diese auch mal eine Installation versuchen aber mit diesen Befehlen bekommt man nicht mal ein Dateisystem auf die Platte und der nächste Fehler ist dann das mounten der Festplatte nach dem Portage laden welches ja eigentlich schon davor kommen sollte. Für weiter hatte ich dann keine Lust mehr. 

Alle Befehle die hier in diesem Faden aufgetaucht sind habe ich unter dem Alltags Linux Mint gemacht und deren Ausgabe dann hier gepostet. Das Bild stammt noch von der letzten Installation welche mittlerweile auch weg ist.

----------

## bell

Das Problem ist klar: Die persistent-net.rules Datei sorgt dafür dass Deine einzige Netzwerkkarte als "eth1" deklariert wird. Lösche die Datei, wie schon mal empfohlen. Nach dem Reboot wird die Netzwerkkarte zum eth0 und es sollte funktionieren. "eth1" funktioniert nicht, da es keinen /etc/init.d/net.eth1 Service standardmäßig gibt, /etc/init.d/net.eth0 jedoch schon.

----------

## Karlssontje

OK bell, ich werde das machen. Soll ich das gleich bei der Installation machen oder erst nach dem Neustart, was denkst Du ist besser? Ich werde bei der Installation auch mal die Ausgabe von "route" und "ifconfig" anschauen aber ich vermute, dass sich die Ausgabe mit der schon geposteten decken wird.

Hast du evt. eine Ahnung, warum mein PC eine eth1 konfiguriert?

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *bell wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist klar: Die persistent-net.rules Datei sorgt dafür dass Deine einzige Netzwerkkarte als "eth1" deklariert wird. Lösche die Datei, wie schon mal empfohlen.

 

Nun. Ein Problem weil es nicht Plug+Play funktioniert. Dennoch hat sein System eine IP-Adresse und auch eine zugewiesen Internt-Route. Also müsste sein Netzwerk schon konfiguriert worden sein. Das schloss ich aus diesem Post:

```
ischis-pc lischi # route

Kernel-IP-Routentabelle

Ziel Router Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface

default 192.168.1.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth1

192.168.1.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth1

```

Ich weiß nicht ob es sich hierbei um eine default Einstellung handelt. Auch weiß ich nicht wie sein Computer eth0 Festlegt. Da die "persistent-net.rules" erstellt wurde und vielleicht bei jedem Start neu erstellt wid, denke ich das er zwar vielleicht aber nicht unbedingt mit dem Vorschlag weiter kommt. Diese einfach zu löschen. Bei zwei Netzwerkkarten ist es ja auch nicht immer Offensichtlich an welcher Karte jetzt das Netzwerkkabel hängt.

Daher wollte ich darauf Aufmerksam machen einfach die nötigen Werkzeuge anzuschauen (ifconfig, route, /etc/resolve.conf) um sowohl die Einträge seiner Live-CD oder wie jetzt verständlich von Linux Mint, mit denen von Gentoo zu vergleichen.

Dazu kam das man ein System eben auf verschiedene Weisen einrichten kann und ich mir noch nicht sicher war wo er dieses "# emerge --sync" verwendet. Es wäre ein Unterschied wenn er das in einer Virtuellen Box macht mit einem Kernel, oder aus dem System heraus gebotet. Oder halt als chroot über eine Live-CD.

@Karlssontje

Mein letzter Post war mir verloren gegangen und ich hab dann alle noch mal schnell neu geschrieben. Daher hatte ich es nicht so deutlich geschrieben.

PCMCIA brauchst du nicht. Das sind so Steckkarten die es damals für Laptops gab. Bin mir nicht sicher ob die aktuell überhaupt noch in Umlauf sind oder ob man das Utility-Set für normale WLAN-USB-Sticks braucht. Denke aber eher nicht. Du verwendest eine normale Netzwerkkarte also dürfte das kein Problem sein.

 *Quote:*   

> Internet hatte ich in der chroot Umgebung aber nach dem Neustart eben nicht mehr.

 

Natürlich könnte das Problem gelöst sein wenn aus eth1 wieder eth0 wird.

Aber ich halte es einfach für die bessere Lösung wenn du verstehst welche IP-Adresse du hast, welche Adress-Raum und Netzwerkmaske dein Netzwerk verwendet, was eine Namensauflösung ist und welche IP-Adresse dein Router hat.

Beispiel:

Adressraum: 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.2.254

Netzwerkmaske: 255.255.255.0

Router/DHCP/Gateway/DNS: 192.168.1.1

Netzwerkkarte mit Internet-Kabel: eth0

Damit würde er einfach sein Netzwerk kurz manuell konfigurieren und sofort Nutzen.

```
# ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.20

# route add default gw 192.168.1.1

# echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" >> /etc/resolv.conf
```

Die erste Zeile legt die IP-Adresse deine Computers fest. Die Zweite definiert die Route zum Internet. Die Dritte schreibt einen DNS-Server in die resolv.conf Datei. Die könntest du auch per Hand editieren. Mein Hinweis auf den Ping von eben war auf der Vermutung begründet das zwar dein Internet funktioniert aber lediglich der DNS-Server Eintrag fehlt.

Es kann aber sein das es wirklich nur Default werte waren und das alles bei dir in der Live-CD ganz anders ausschaut.

Mein Vorschlag wäre halt die Werte zu vergleichen. Ein mal aus der LIVE-CD oder deiner Linux-Mint Installation heraus, wo das Internet ja funktioniert. Mit der von deinem Gentoo nach dem boot.

Bei dem Route Befehl müsstest du, damit du nicht Zwei GATEWAYS einträgst eventuell einen falschen Eintrag entfernen. Also wenn du dich vertippt hast und den Eintrag wieder entfernen möchtest schaut das so aus:

```
# route add default gw 192.168.1.11
```

Und dir fällt dann auf das da eine 1 Zuviel war.

```

# route

route

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

default         192.168.1.11 0.0.0.0         UG    3      0        0 eth0

```

Kannst du das mit folgendem Befehl wieder entfernen:

```
# route del default gw 192.168.1.11
```

Und anschließend wieder neu vergeben.

Diese Änderungen im laufenden System mit den Werkzeugen ifconfig und route, sind halt so lange Gültig bis das System neu gestartet wird oder ein Skript/Networkmanager die wieder ändert.

Mit # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start und # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop Kannst du wie gewohnt die Initiallisierungs-Skripte starten beziehungsweise stoppen und dadurch auch neu starten. Diese überschreiben natürlich die Kurze manuelle Einstellungen mit den Werten die für den permanenten Gebrauch in deiner /etc/conf.d/net liegen.

Ich denke einfach das du mit diesen Hinweisen weiter kommst sofern du die Netzwerkgrundlagen verstehst. Daher habe ich auch auf die Netzwerk-Dokumentation verlinkt. Denn im Grunde wird diese Funktionsweise da Beschrieben.

Nebenbei hoffe ich das du einen Router hast der dir auf diese Weise dein Netzwerk zur Verfügung stellt. Denn in der freien Wildbahn gibt es oft verschiedene Modems die unter Umständen sehr eigen sind. So gibt es DSL-Modems die eine PPPOE-Verbindung haben möchten, was dann bei Windows-Treibern mit seltsamen Eingabe-Maske der Zugangsdaten gemacht wird. Bis hin zu Kabelmodems die lediglich einer MAC-Adresse/Netzwerkkarte einen IP-Adresse zuweisen und dann auch nur dieser Internetzugang Gewehren.

Doch da dein Linux Mint schon Internet hat, hoffe ich das du einen Router hast der das Internet bei dir Verteilt.

Der Bezug via DHCP ist auf jeden Fall einfacher und die bessere, sauberere Variante auf Dauer. Aber mit den Werkzeugen kannst du halt schauen was klappt, was nicht klappt und ein Problem eingrenzen. Bei mir ist der DNS-Server auch mein Router, weil auf meinem Router die DNS-Anfragen entsprechend weiterleitet. Normalerweise bekommen die Systeme hier direkt die IP-Adresse von dem Nameserver des Providers.

Du kannst das mit 

```
$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
```

 aber aus deinem Linux Mint auslesen und das dann auch per Hand in deine /etc/resolv.conf temporär unter Gentoo eintragen. Damit die Start-Skripte es verwenden müsste das aber in die /etc/conf.d/net oder wie schon beschrieben verwendest du einfach dhcp.

Etwas das mich halt auch verwirrte war dein Post:

 *Quote:*   

> Hey, vielleicht bin ich ja doch nicht ganz so blöd wie ich aussehe und es liegt daran, dass ich anstelle von config_eth1="dhcp" eben wie im Handbuch config_eth0="dhcp" geschrieben habe?

 

hättest du config_eth1 verwendet und würde /etc/init.d/net.eth1 (das ist nur ein Link auf net.lo) existieren, wäre das Netzwerk ganz normal gestartet. So eingerichtet könntest du es auch einfach mit /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart neustarten.

bell's Posts sind schon alle Richtig. Doch ich hatte schon verschiedene Probleme mit Systemen, bei denen das nicht so ganz offensichtlich war. Aber ich habe wohl auch deine Beiträge nicht ganz genau gelesen.

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du evt. eine Ahnung, warum mein PC eine eth1 konfiguriert?

 

Wie gesagt, ich vermute das du zwei Netzwerkkarten in deinem PC/Laptop was auch immer hast. Damals konnte es schon mal passieren, das je nachdem wie der Kernel die Treiber lädt eth0 und eth1 vertauscht wurden. Deswegen gab es ja diese Udev Regeln.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, die zweite Netzwerkkarte könnte vermutlich auch ein FireWire Gerät sein.

Poste doch am besten auch mal die Ausgabe von 

```
lspci -knn
```

 (zb von dem funktionierenden Mint Linux)

----------

## Karlssontje

OK, von meinem laufenden Linux Mint aus:

lischi@lischis-pc ~ $ lspci -knn

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub [8086:2770] (rev 02)

	Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:01d2]

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port [8086:2771] (rev 02)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:27d8] (rev 01)

	Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:01d2]

	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 [8086:27d0] (rev 01)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:27c8] (rev 01)

	Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:01d2]

	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:27c9] (rev 01)

	Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:01d2]

	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 [8086:27ca] (rev 01)

	Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:01d2]

	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 [8086:27cb] (rev 01)

	Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:01d2]

	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller [8086:27cc] (rev 01)

	Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:01d2]

	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge [8086:244e] (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge [8086:27b8] (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller [8086:27df] (rev 01)

	Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:01d2]

	Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.2 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [IDE mode] [8086:27c0] (rev 01)

	Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:01d2]

	Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family SMBus Controller [8086:27da] (rev 01)

	Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:01d2]

	Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] [10de:0392] (rev a1)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:822a]

	Kernel driver in use: nouveau

03:08.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family LAN Controller [8086:27dc] (rev 01)

	Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:01ab]

	Kernel driver in use: e100

Soweit ich weiss habe ich nur eine Netzwerkkarte. Ganz sicher habe ich niemals eine zweite eingebaut und ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, dass Dell mir einfach eine zweite schenkt.   :Wink: 

----------

## Karlssontje

Ja und nun habe ich mal eine Gentoo LiveDVD eingeworfen, Version 11.8

Gentoo-11 gentoo # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:72:e3:32:61  

          inet addr:192.168.1.36  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: 2a02:1205:501b:6af0:213:72ff:fee3:3261/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: fe80::213:72ff:fee3:3261/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:704 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:633 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:470595 (459.5 KiB)  TX bytes:93953 (91.7 KiB)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:400 (400.0 B)  TX bytes:400 (400.0 B)

(hier habe ich eth0 anstatt eth1)

Gentoo-11 gentoo # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination        Gateway             Genmask             Flags    Metric    Ref       Use    Iface

default              192.168.1.1         0.0.0.0                UG       202       0          0        eth0

loopback           localhost             255.0.0.0             UG       0           0          0        lo

192.168.1.0      *                        255.255.255.0       U        202        0          0        eth0

In den nächsten Tagen werde ich das System nochmals installieren und dann die Befehle nochmals eingeben. Mal schauen was die mir bringen. Bis dahin herzlichen Dank an alle.  :Wink: 

----------

## Karlssontje

Hallo miteinander, ich habe gestern also Gentoo erneut installiert aber es funktioniert nach wie vor nicht. Ich kann eth0 auch nicht händisch starten was nicht weiter verwundert, wenn man sich folgendes Bild anschaut.

[img]http://thumbs.picr.de/14500877ll.jpg[/img]

Die Datei persistent-net.rules existiert auch nicht im Ordner /etc/udev/rules.d, der Ordner ist leer.

Bei der Installation mit der LiveDVD funktionierte das Netz in der chroot Umgebung und somit wurde wohl auch die Netzwerkkarte erkannt. Diese wird mit dem Befehl lspci -knn auch ausgegeben aber das wars dann auch schon.

Ich bin für jeden Rat dankbar   :Smile: 

Gruss

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, da hast Du jetzt genau die neue udev-Version erwischt. Es heisst jetzt nicht mehr eth0, sondern halt enp3s8 - sonst bleibt alles beim alten.

----------

## Karlssontje

Also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, so soll ich überall anstelle von "eth0" einfach "enp3s8" eintragen, also beispielsweise auch hier?

 *Zitat Handbuch wrote:*   

> Befehlsauflistung  2.10: Automatisch eine IP-Adresse für eth0 erhalten
> 
> 

 

config_enp3s8="dhcp"Last edited by Karlssontje on Fri May 17, 2013 3:25 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Genau, wobei "überall" jetzt eigentlich nicht so viele Stellen sein dürften.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, schaue doch am besten in der 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 Aussgabe ob überhaupt schon ein Interface vorhanden ist, und wie es genau benannt ist.

Nutze dann an besten auch die gute Gentoo Dokumentation

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=4&chap=1

/edit

Argh, ich hatte übersehen das die ifconfig -a Ausgabe schon im mitverlinkten Foto mit dabei war.Last edited by Josef.95 on Sat May 18, 2013 10:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Karlssontje

Ja also, jetzt gerade konnte ich das Netzwerk mit dem Befehl /etc/init.d/net.enp3s8 start starten, nachdem ich die Datei /etc/conf.net sowie die Datei /etc/init.d/net.eth0 entsprechend bearbeitet bzw. umbenannt habe. Nach dem grossen update werde ich dann das script automatisch starten lassen und dann denke ich, wird es wie gewünscht laufen. An dieser Stelle, herzlichen Dank für die Hilfe und noch nen schönen Abend.

Gruss

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Karlssontje wrote:*   

> Also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, so soll ich überall anstelle von "eth0" einfach "enp3s8" eintragen, also beispielsweise auch hier?
> 
>  *Zitat Handbuch wrote:*   Befehlsauflistung  2.10: Automatisch eine IP-Adresse für eth0 erhalten
> 
>  
> ...

 

Hier ist das gut beschrieben http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev/upgrade

Imho musst du "nur" den link neu setzen.

Und bedanken für das Chaos kannst du dich bei Lennard Upstream. Das ist der, der ständig beschließt was andere zu benutzen haben.

Bei PC's mit nur einer NIC ist eth0 so gut wie jeder andere Name auch. Und eindeutig genug, aber es mussten ja unbedingt auch die etwas davon haben die garnicht betroffen sind.

Jean-Paul

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Karlssontje wrote:*   

>  An dieser Stelle, herzlichen Dank für die Hilfe und noch nen schönen Abend.

 

Ja, und wenn es wieder mal Probleme gibt ... nicht verzweifeln. In Forum kommen, Thread aufmachen und ein wenig Geduld haben. Das meiste lässt sich schnell und einfach lösen und oft hast Du solche Probleme nach einer einmaligen Lösung auch nie wieder.

----------

## Karlssontje

Falls es euch interessiert, ich wollte euch nur wissen lassen was ich gerade mache. Ich studiere die Doku über die lokalen und globalen USE Flags. Da scheint sich extrem viel verändert zu haben gegenüber zu früher (ca. 2007). Damals habe ich einfach eine Handvoll globale Flags gesetzt und er hat nie gemault wegen notwendigen Flag Änderungen aber so behält man die grauen Zellen am Arbeiten und Spass macht es irgendwie auch noch. Unter dem Netzwerk konnte ich mir absolut nichts vorstellen und darum brauchte ich auch Unterstützung. Bei den USE Flags ist der Nebel weitaus weniger dicht.

Nochmals vielen Dank an alle.  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Was an dieser Stelle auch positiv anzumerken ist, ist der (mittlerweile doch überraschend freundliche) Ton hier im Forum! Wenn man das vergleicht mit dem Zustand vor ein paar Jahren …

----------

## Josef.95

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

>  *Karlssontje wrote:*   Also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, so soll ich überall anstelle von "eth0" einfach "enp3s8" eintragen, also beispielsweise auch hier?
> 
>  *Zitat Handbuch wrote:*   Befehlsauflistung  2.10: Automatisch eine IP-Adresse für eth0 erhalten
> 
>  
> ...

 

Jean-Paul,

normal wird niemand gezwungen dieses neue Feature PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames zu nutzen wenn man nicht möchte.

Mit 

```
net.ifnames=0
```

 als Kernelzeilen-Kommando lässt sich das ganze relativ leicht deaktivieren, sofern denn gewünscht.

Siehe dazu auch in der News "Upgrading udev to version >=200" in der

/usr/portage/metadata/news/2013-03-29-udev-upgrade/2013-03-29-udev-upgrade.en.txt

----------

## Jean-Paul

Josef,

was ist schon normal ?

Natürlich steht in dem Artikel den du verlinkt hast, dass alles wunderbar ist, und logisch, und nötig, ...

Den Artikel hat ja auch Lennard Upstream geschrieben.

Es wird niemand gezwungen? Wenn man etwas aktiv abschalten muss, empfinde ich das schon als einen gewissen Zwang.

Natürlich ist das jetzt keine große Sache. Ob ich eth0 gegen net.lo linke oder enp4s0 ist eigentlich egal. Mich stört die vorgehensweise.

Die News habe ich (leider) nicht gelesen. Ich verwende eudev und das so lange es geht.

udev bringt mir keine Vorteil. Im Gegenteil. Mit fast jeder neuen Version wird mein System langsamer und es gibt neue Restriktionen.

Bestimmte Kernel-Optionen verwenden zu müssen, nur bestimmte Kernelversionen verwenden zu können, bestimmte NIC-Namen verwenden zu müssen obwohl ich nur eine NIC habe empfinde ich schon als Zwang (Andere halt nicht). Und warten wir mal udev-205, udev-210, ... ab, Lennard wird da schon noch das eine oder andere aus dem Hut ziehen da bin ich mir ganz sicher. 

Jean-Paul

----------

